# Orlando Magic at New Orleans Hornets Game Thread



## hobojoe

Orlando Magic at New Orleans Hornets, 8 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato  

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












New Orleans Hornets
Coached by: Byron Scott 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































B. Davis | D. Wesley | G. Lynch | PJ Brown | J. Magloire

Key Reserves:






















D. Armstrong | D. West |R. Rogers 




Key Matchup:
Battle of the high-scoring Point Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Baron Davis

My Prediction: The Magic have now won 5 straight game including preseason, and are riding the momentum of a last second victory over the Bucks. The Hornets got beat handily by the Mavericks in their season opener. I'm looking for the Magic to come out with a lot of energy and beat the Hornets in New Orleans, 97-92.


----------



## JNice

This game will probably come down to Davis and Francis. Should be a tough night for Dwight against the veteran PJ Brown and Magloire and his huge wingspan.

Is Wesley playing or is he injured? If he is playing, we should post him up every play with Mobley.

Lynch is a good defender but I don't think he can handle Hill off the dribble.

New Orleans matches up with us pretty well. I think Orlando can win this one in another close game ... Orlando has a lot of forward momentum right now.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> This game will probably come down to Davis and Francis. Should be a tough night for Dwight against the veteran PJ Brown and Magloire and his huge wingspan.
> 
> Is Wesley playing or is he injured? If he is playing, we should post him up every play with Mobley.
> 
> Lynch is a good defender but I don't think he can handle Hill off the dribble.
> 
> New Orleans matches up with us pretty well. I think Orlando can win this one in another close game ... Orlando has a lot of forward momentum right now.


I'm pretty sure Wesley's playing, he played yesterday against the Mavs. I'd really like to see Mobley bounce back and have a good game.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Wesley's playing, he played yesterday against the Mavs. I'd really like to see Mobley bounce back and have a good game.


Hmm... I thought he was injured because Smith was getting a lot of PT in preseason. Owell, I'm glad he is starting ... I'd like to see Mobley take advantage. Mobley is no tall guy, but Wesley is one SG that he is actually taller than.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm... I thought he was injured because Smith was getting a lot of PT in preseason. Owell, I'm glad he is starting ... I'd like to see Mobley take advantage. Mobley is no tall guy, but Wesley is one SG that he is actually taller than.


Yeah, It kind of surprised me to see JR Smith only played 15 minutes yesterday.


----------



## BallBiologist

i think it'll be a close game... i have a feeling we will be down near the end...hopefully we can win this tho


----------



## hobojoe

The thing is, if we can pull this game out tomorrow, there's a very good chance the Magic will start the year 3-0 since they play the Bobcats on Saturday.


----------



## JT3000

Oh how it would suck if we lost to them....


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Oh how it would suck if we lost to them....


:grinning: 

Okafor vs. Howard is going to be the key matchup, I hope Okafor proves that he should have been the #1 pick.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> :grinning:
> 
> Okafor vs. Howard is going to be the key matchup, I hope Okafor proves that he should have been the #1 pick.


:grinning: 

And we all hope Howard proves he was worthy of the #1 pick. Should be an interesting game.


----------



## BallBiologist

I wanna see Armstrong and Nelson go at it..will be good to watch.


----------



## Pejavlade

will grant hill play back to back games?


----------



## Idunkonyou

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> will grant hill play back to back games?


According to the papers he will.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> will grant hill play back to back games?


Yes he will..although if we are winning by like 10 throughout the game..i'd rather him just play 15-20 minutes at the end of the game...or not have to practice before the game..


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> :grinning:
> 
> Okafor vs. Howard is going to be the key matchup, I hope Okafor proves that he should have been the #1 pick.


okafur should do alot better than howard since he was in college for 4 years and howard is just coming out of highschool. but i dont think he will


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Magic 103
Hornets 90


Franchise 24pts 8rbs 8assts


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Magic 103
> Hornets 90
> 
> 
> Franchise 24pts 8rbs 8assts


I'll take it.

Unfortunately the game is WRBW and I don't think I get that here in Tampa. Last season some of the WRBW games were televised here in Tampa on MoreTV32 but it doesn't look they are carrying any of the games this year.


----------



## hobojoe

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 



> NEW ORLEANS (Ticker) -- On the heels of a dramatic win Wednesday night, the Orlando Magic seek a second straight victory Friday when they meet the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> Showcasing a brand new starting lineup to start the season, the Magic got a buzzer-beating layup from Steve Francis to post a 93-92 win over the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> Francis, one of three players acquired in the trade that sent Tracy McGrady to the Houston Rockets, made a big splash in his Orlando debut. He had 26 points, nine rebounds and seven assists and his game-winning shot lifted the Magic to their fifth straight season-opening victory.
> 
> In addition to Francis' performance, Orlando got solid efforts from injury-plagued veteran Grant Hill and rookie Dwight Howard. Hill scored 20 points in his first game since the 2002-03 season and just his 48th overall in five seasons. He has been bothered repeatedly by ankle problems which caused him to miss all of 2003-04.
> 
> Selected No. 1 overall in the draft out of high school, Howard had 12 points, 10 rebounds, four blocks and three steals in an impressive NBA debut.
> 
> The Hornets had won five straight openers before losing to the Dallas Mavericks, 106-91 on Wednesday. Baron Davis had 25 points for New Orleans, which never recovered from a 19-5 run by the Mavericks to close out the first quarter.
> 
> With the loss, the Hornets have dropped five straight games, including the preseason.
> 
> New Orleans won all four meetings in the series last season and Magic coach Johnny Davis is 0-7 all-time against the Hornets.


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll take it.
> 
> Unfortunately the game is WRBW and I don't think I get that here in Tampa. Last season some of the WRBW games were televised here in Tampa on MoreTV32 but it doesn't look they are carrying any of the games this year.


i just ordered the ticket since i saw it wasnt on the sunshine network


----------



## hobojoe

Just about game time, I'll be sure to update in here what's going on, and make sure to post anything worth noting for those of you who can't watch the game. At halftime, I'll be sure to let you know how we're playing and anything that's not obvious judging by the stats.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> 
> 
> i just ordered the ticket since i saw it wasnt on the sunshine network


Inside Ticket? Is it on there? Don't they have a free trial signup or something?

i'm gonna go check it out now ... i hate missing games.


----------



## JNice

Bah, only audio ... damnit. This sucks.


----------



## Tooeasy

davis has already picked stevies pocket  even more impressive though was howard coming from behind and rejecting magloire from getting an easy dunk.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Looks like Cato's dominating .


----------



## hobojoe

10-8 Magic, 5:30 to go in the first. The Magic have looked sluggish so far with the exception of Kelvin Cato, who banked in a fallaway jumper from the elbow, slammed home a ferocious dunk, and swished another fallaway from the baseline. The defense hasn't been good, and we haven't got out running yet. Somehow we're still winning because we already have 3 or 4 blocks(all Cato and Howard).


----------



## JNice

Not a good sign when Cato is carrying the team. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

Alright, the Magic are starting to wake up a bit now, 16-12 Magic. Howard just hit both of his free throws, which is always a good sign. 4 rebounds and a block for him already, too. Turkoglu's 0-2 with two misses that went all the way around the rim :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious

Ugh... 5 bench guys out there at the same time again :dead:.


----------



## hobojoe

:upset: 

Johnny Davis once again brings out the lineup of Nelson, Augmon, Turkoglu, Garrity and Battie, and once again they completely suck. They top it off with Garrity bringing the ball up in the final seconds of the first quarter and running over Armstrong for his 3rd personal foul(yes, in the first quarter). 

18-17 Magic after one. When is Davis going to realize that you can't have a lineup without Hill or Francis out there? Or maybe it's Weisbrod telling him to do it. Maybe the old GM thinks it works like hockey, where you can just bring in your second line.


----------



## hobojoe

Damn, the Magic's transition defense has been HORRIBLE so far. They just allowed the Hornets to score on back to back possessions on the fast break, one of which came following a made jumper. :upset: 

On a brighter note, Turkoglu's looking really good so far.


----------



## Tooeasy

JR SMITH! holy **** that was a good lookin oop. after 16 minutes of a lull game its gettin crazy. ive been saying for a good while that our rotation should include davis, smith, west, brown, and magloire all on the court at once. smith can really be a contributer if he's on the court at the same time with baron.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Never thought I'd see the day the Magic were in a game like this. 28-26 more than halfway through the second!


----------



## hobojoe

Good second quarter from the Magic. They finally started getting out on the break, and that's when they really started to take control. The Hornets went on a mini run at the end to cut our 12 point lead to only 8 at the half, but still a very solid half from the Magic.

-Howard didn't do much in the offense for the Magic, but he did knock down 5 of 6 free throws, a great sign, and grab 7 boards.
-Turnovers were brutal for the Magic in the first half: 13 as a team, and 6 by Steve Francis alone.
-Hill got to the foul line a couple times, and was looking more comfortable creating shots for himself and his teammates off the dribble. 
-Great first half from Cato in all aspects of the game. Not much more to say.
-Another quiet half from Mobley, his only real contribution on offense was a 3-pointer he banked in with about 20 seconds left on the shot clock. 
-Nelson looked better today, penetrating and dishing out assists.
-As a team, we're 15-17 from the free throw line. 
-We definitely need to keep getting out on the break and running. We're going to live and die by our ability to run the break the is season.
-Cut down on the turnovers, get back on defense faster and run the fast break like we did in the 2nd quarter and we can put this one in the win column.


----------



## JNice

6 TO by Francis. :no: Mobley lackluster. :no: 

Just going by the stats, Howard is looking good. I like to see 7 boards in the half and hitting his free throws.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 6 TO by Francis. :no: Mobley lackluster. :no:
> 
> Just going by the stats, Howard is looking good. I like to see 7 boards in the half and hitting his free throws.


The 6 TO's by Francis look bad, but honestly he's played pretty well. A few of those turnovers aren't his fault at all. The team as a whole has been very sloppy with the ball, and Francis has contributed to that, but he's definitely not the only one.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> The 6 TO's by Francis look bad, but honestly he's played pretty well. A few of those turnovers aren't his fault at all. The team as a whole has been very sloppy with the ball, and Francis has contributed to that, but he's definitely not the only one.


The TOs don't bother me that much ... particularly this season where we will be running and gunning most of the game, you can expect the turnovers to be high. But 6 in one half is pretty bad.


----------



## Tooeasy

baron davis is turnin into a one man wreckin crew. 11 points i believe in the third, really starting to wake up and take smart shots.


----------



## JNice

Looks like BDiddy is getting the best of the PG matchup so far.


----------



## vanhill

The hornets almost scores in every possession..
Defense..!!


----------



## Tooeasy

rodney rogers= joke of the league. i think he's about 0-20 already this season, wide open looks ranging from 5-23 feet and he's missed them all.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> rodney rogers= joke of the league. i think he's about 0-20 already this season, wide open looks ranging from 5-23 feet and he's missed them all.


:laugh: 

Looks like Turkey glue is having a good game so far.


----------



## hobojoe

Turkoglu carried the Magic in the 3rd quarter there, he's been their best player so far tonight in my mind. Mobley's getting desperate on offense. Davis caught fire in the third and actually brought the Hornets their first lead of the game at 62-61, but the Magic answered by finishing the quarter on a 7-0 run. Time to close this one out in the 4th quarter. :gopray:


----------



## hobojoe

Hedo! On fire! 21 Points on 8-11 shooting. He's doing an excellent job tonight creating his own shot.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Hedo- He Do!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

I just turned to the game near the end of the third quarter and when I saw "54" I asked myself "What the hell is Tractor Traylor playing for the Hornets for, I thought he went to Cleveland?" Then I heard the announcers say it was Rodney Rogers.

Wow.. this guy has put on even more weight since he was on the Nets, I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Tooeasy

magloires only been played 20 minutes so far this game, pretty poor coaching strategy by scott. however long he keeps the reserves out there in this 4th quarter is about how long this streak will continue.


----------



## JNice

Turkey glue with 21 pts and 4 rebs on 8-11 shooting. Very nice.


----------



## Tooeasy

armstrong with the craziest shot of the season.


----------



## HKF

Hedo is going to prove to be a valuable 6th man for the Magic. He's going to receive starters minutes and they are not going to make him a standstill shooter, so he should perform well.

Good to see from him tonight.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I just turned to the game near the end of the third quarter and when I saw "54" I asked myself "What the hell is Tractor Traylor playing for the Hornets for, I thought he went to Cleveland?" Then I heard the announcers say it was Rodney Rogers.
> 
> Wow.. this guy has put on even more weight since he was on the Nets, I didn't think that was possible.


:laugh: 

Wish I could see it. I can't imagine Rodney that big. So much for that nice athleticism he used to have.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Interesting move as Stevenson comes in to run the point with Nelson struggling. Stevenson's ability to play the point is probably one big reason why we kept him, and we'll need him if Nelson or Francis go down.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Hedo is going to prove to be a valuable 6th man for the Magic. He's going to receive starters minutes and they are not going to make him a standstill shooter, so he should perform well.
> 
> Good to see from him tonight.


I think he is going to prove to be worth the money Orlando gave him, at least comparatively to other players making that much or more.


----------



## JNice

This would be a big win for us tonight if we can pull it out. Dwight Howard only getting two shots. A sub-par game pretty much from Francis, Mobley, and Hill. At least that is what it looks like from the box score.


----------



## Tooeasy

francis with 5 fouls, 2 point game. davis just hit quite the clutch shot with a minute ago to cut down the lead from 5.


----------



## Tooeasy

wesley with the trey! cot damn.1 pt hornet lead with 20 somethin seconds to go.


----------



## JNice

Hell of a game by Davis.


----------



## Tooeasy

that really sucks you dont get to watch this game, its definately one of the better match-ups this season so far. much better than the orlando/bucks game the other day.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> that really sucks you dont get to watch this game, its definately one of the better match-ups this season so far. much better than the orlando/bucks game the other day.


thanks ... that makes me feel better.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Stevie again!!!


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Stevie again!!!


What????


----------



## JNice

I feel like Ray Charles at a booby bar.


----------



## Arclite

Stevie with the big tip in, another game winner. Wow.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Orlando Wins by 1 Again!!!


----------



## hobojoe

FRANCIS!!! Oh man, T-Who?


----------



## JNice

:laugh: 

2 games, 2 game winners. Thats awesome.


----------



## Yao Mania

wow.... I swear last year he would've just dribbled out the clock...


----------



## Tersk

Stevie with 7 Turnovers


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Stevie with 7 Turnovers


only 1 in the second half though .. and the win, so who cares


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I feel like Ray Charles at a booby bar.


I'm not watching either, I can't get games in Gainesville from UPN . I was "watching" ESPN's gamecast.

Evidently Stevie got a tip in with two seconds left to win the game for us 90-89. To win on the road and overcome an all-world effort from Davis is huge.

2-0 baby! Twice as many wins as we had in the first 20 games last year.


----------



## HKF

He made up for it at the end. Heck of a play by Steve Francis. I also put him on my All-NBA team. He seems like he has a lot to prove this year. Frankly, I'm glad. Basketball is good, when Orlando is good.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 2-0 baby! Twice as many wins as we had in the first 20 games last year.


:laugh: 

:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## JNice

Steve Francis = Michael Jordan?


----------



## JNice

I'm surprised Orlando pulled this one out. A monumental game from Baron Davis. I think it shows a mental toughness on this team that wasn't there last season. Two close wins in a row.

Now we better kick Charlotte's *** and not take them granted.


----------



## hobojoe

Here's a breakdown of what happened for anyone who couldn't watch.

David Wesley hit the 3 to put the Hornets up one with 19.7 seconds left. Magic call a timeout, in bound the ball to Grant Hill, who dribbles around and dishes it to Pat Garrity who chucks up a 3, clanks it off the back rim. Long rebound tipped by Cato out to Francis who dives on, Magic call timeout with 7.2 seconds remaining. In bound the ball to Francis, penetrates into the lane dishes it out to Garrity who again misses a wide open 3, Francis times it perfectly and tips it in with 2.7 seconds remaining. New Orleans in bounds the ball, they find Baron Davis who has a wide open path to the hoop down the baseline, he drives that way than surprisingly dishes it off to Magloire who goes up for the shot but gets blocked by like 3 guys, and he got the shot off too late anyway. Magic win!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Steve Francis = Michael Jordan?


that belongs to Wade.


----------



## JNice

Box Score For Your Viewing Pleasure

Recap


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> that belongs to Wade.


Steve Francis = Larry Bird?

That ok?


----------



## JNice

Kelvin Cato with 12 pts, 8 rebs, 4 blocks ... very nice looking line for him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

The SouthEast isnt that bad.

Wiz,Heat,and Magic undefeated.


----------



## Tooeasy

good game, thats for damn sure. im really disappointed that davis didnt just go up for that shot or at least pull up for a jumper at that last possesion, although he did have a good idea dumping it off to the big cat. Francis did have the awesome put-back, but if you watch the replay youll see david wesleys stupid *** was lying on the ground, probably tripped over his own damn feet, which left nobody to box out stevie.
great game, no doubt about it. hopefully davis will start driving to the hoop a little more, and rodney will O.D. on krispy kremes and never have to suit up for us again.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Kelvin Cato with 12 pts, 8 rebs, 4 blocks ... very nice looking line for him.


Maybe Van Gundy had a permanent effect on Cato? As far as our other bigs, Howard and Battie were beasts on the boards but did nothing offensively. That, coupled with another mediocre game by Mobley and the bench (outside of Hedo), makes me a little surprised we pulled this one out.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Van Gundy had a permanent effect on Cato? As far as our other bigs, Howard and Battie were beasts on the boards but did nothing offensively. That, coupled with another mediocre game by Mobley and the bench (outside of Hedo), makes me a little surprised we pulled this one out.


I think the game ball goes to Hedo, even though Francis hit the game winner.


----------



## magicfan187

i was hoping that they would stick mobley on baron davis because francis just wasnt getting it done. o well they won


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the game ball goes to Hedo, even though Francis hit the game winner.


yeah without The Turk we would have lost


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> i was hoping that they would stick mobley on baron davis because francis just wasnt getting it done. o well they won


Seems like Baron always kills when he plays Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Kelvin Cato with 12 pts, 8 rebs, 4 blocks ... very nice looking line for him.


I think he played even better than the stats show. It was truly a great performence from Cato. 



> I think the game ball goes to Hedo, even though Francis hit the game winner.


I agree. Turk played a very good game. I tell you, most of his shots weren't catch and shoot, he created almost all of his shots off the dribble. They were just feeding him the ball and watching him go to work. I'm going to give him the Player of the Game title for this game, even though Francis played a solid game and hit the game winner.


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Seems like Baron always kills when he plays Orlando.


yeah he's a pretty beasty fellow


----------



## Captain Obvious

Now I'm worried about a letdown against Charlotte after two emotional games. Hopefully we don't take them lightly and give one away.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Now I'm worried about a letdown against Charlotte after two emotional games. Hopefully we don't take them lightly and give one away.


After two nice wins, we don't wanna be the first ever win for the Charlotte franchise.

I hope Dwight takes it to Okafor and schools him. Too bad I won't be able to see that game either. :upset:


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> After two nice wins, we don't wanna be the first ever win for the Charlotte franchise.
> 
> I hope Dwight takes it to Okafor and schools him. Too bad I won't be able to see that game either. :upset:


get directv and order the league pass


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> 
> 
> get directv and order the league pass


I'm in a second story apartment with no patio/porch .. so I would have nowhere to put the hardware.


----------



## JNice

This is up on NBA.com. Not sure if that is the game winner or not.


----------



## JNice

MAGIC 90, HORNETS 89 
Francis delivers 2nd win for Magic
Once again, new Magic player Steve Francis came up with the final points of the game

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicgamer110604,1,7125268.story?coll=orl-magic



> Reserve Hedo Turkoglu, in only for 23 minutes, scored 21 points -- six more than the entire Hornets' bench. Turkoglu connected on everything from his two 3-pointers to mid-range jumpers and leaners in traffic.





> Notes: The Hornets lost to Orlando for the first time since the 2002-03 season. ... Orlando outscored New Orleans 26-8 at the foul line


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'm in a second story apartment with no patio/porch .. so I would have nowhere to put the hardware.


Me neither. I had a meeting to talk about getting League Pass, with my two roommates and the big oak tree right outside our window. I was all for it, and so were my roommates, but the tree said no.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Me neither. I had a meeting to talk about getting League Pass, with my two roommates and the big oak tree right outside our window. I was all for it, and so were my roommates, but the tree said no.


:laugh: Classic.


----------



## bballlife

League pass is also available on Digital cable you know.

I was paying attention to this game tonight because that Orlando/Bucks game was so good a few nights ago. 

Anyway, the first half of this game was awful sloppy. Lots of bad passes, back and forth turnovers, things like that. 2nd half from what I saw was a bit better. 

Magic couldnt keep Davis out of the paint, he was blowing by Francis for layups in the 4th. 

The Hornets had the ball with about 3 seconds left and drew up a great, great inbounds play. Davis got the ball and went baseline and instead of shooting it passed it off to Jamaal and time was over, he lost it anyway. 

side note- Dwight Howard at one point in the game tried to dunk from about 10 feet back, lets just say that if he would have connected it would have been an amazing dunk.

For the game winner, Francis got the ball and hit a wide open Garity in the corner, shot missed and nobody got a body on Steve, he just went up and caught it and knocked it off the glass.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> League pass is also available on Digital cable you know.


Yeah, but I am already paying 90 bucks a month for standard cable and roadrunner. Not sure if I want to spend that much for digital cable (which I won't watch 98% of the channels) and then paying for league pass.

Plus, I'd probably lose my job because I'd be staying up all night every night watching every damned game that is on.

I was going to call and see what the prices were and I still might ...


----------



## Q8i

Good Game By The Magic, They Need To Keep It Up

Steve Francis Is The Man!


----------



## RP McMurphy

Obviously we can't get digital cable in a dorm room, in fact they don't even provide regular cable to our rooms. I tried to put the dish on a tripod right in front of the window, but I didn't have a line of sight to the DISH Network satellite because of the tree. I'm going to see if DirecTV's satellite is at a slightly different angle.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Obviously we can't get digital cable in a dorm room, in fact they don't even provide regular cable to our rooms. I tried to put the dish on a tripod right in front of the window, but I didn't have a line of sight to the DISH Network satellite because of the tree. I'm going to see if DirecTV's satellite is at a slightly different angle.


The solution is easy. Put on a red plaid shirt and chop the damned tree down.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I love Orlando Basketball.  

What you guys think about Turk?? (Maloofs should have kept him :upset: )


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> League pass is also available on Digital cable you know.


Correct, that's what I have.



> I was paying attention to this game tonight because that Orlando/Bucks game was so good a few nights ago.
> 
> Anyway, the first half of this game was awful sloppy. Lots of bad passes, back and forth turnovers, things like that. 2nd half from what I saw was a bit better.


Agreed, the first half was extremely sloppy. Of Steve Francis' 6 TO's in the first half, 2 came in the last 4 or 5 seconds of the half, and one was clearly Battie's fault. New Orleans really should've been leading at the half with how bad Orlando played. 



> Magic couldnt keep Davis out of the paint, he was blowing by Francis for layups in the 4th.


Only because Davis was on fire from long range, and was hitting anything he took. Francis was forced to cover him even tighter out there.



> The Hornets had the ball with about 3 seconds left and drew up a great, great inbounds play. Davis got the ball and went baseline and instead of shooting it passed it off to Jamaal and time was over, he lost it anyway.


Yep, I was shocked when Davis didn't take that shot. 



> side note- Dwight Howard at one point in the game tried to dunk from about 10 feet back, lets just say that if he would have connected it would have been an amazing dunk.


I remember that play, my jaw nearly hit the ground. 



> For the game winner, Francis got the ball and hit a wide open Garity in the corner, shot missed and nobody got a body on Steve, he just went up and caught it and knocked it off the glass.


Yep, nobody put a body on Steve because David Wesley fell down on the play.


----------

